# Weekly competition 2011-21



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' F R U2 F' U F2 R' U'
*2. *R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2
*3. *F2 R' U' F2 R U2 R2 U' R'
*4. *R2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 F2 U
*5. *U2 R' F R F' R2 U R2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B L D2 L D2 B R2 B D2 F L D' R' U R B L' F'
*2. *B D2 L' F2 L2 D' R F L F' U B' D2 B2 L D2 F U'
*3. *D U2 R' U' B F2 D F' U' B' L' R2 F' D' B' R2 U'
*4. *R F D2 R F U L' D2 R2 U2 F U' L2 B2 L R' F U'
*5. *D' L2 B F2 R B2 U R2 D2 B D' R' B D' R' B' L' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Fw F2 L2 B' R F' L D R Fw D' U2 B' Uw2 B2 U Rw' F2 D2 L' D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw F' L' Rw R Uw' U' L' R B2 U2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw' U2
*2. *D2 L2 Rw Fw' L' Uw' F' D' B' Fw' L2 Uw2 B' Fw' F' R' B Uw2 U' L' B2 F' D' Uw2 F D R' Uw U2 B2 Rw' D' U2 B' R F2 Uw2 B L' R'
*3. *Rw' Uw' U' Fw R2 B F U Fw F2 Rw U2 F D2 Uw2 U2 L' D Uw2 L Rw' Fw' L Rw2 Uw B2 Uw Fw' D2 U2 Fw' D U Fw2 R D' Fw' F D2 L
*4. *U2 F2 D2 Uw Rw' B2 Rw' Uw Fw L Rw R2 Uw U R' B' Fw2 U B2 U2 Rw D2 L Rw' R2 B F2 R D R U R' D U' L F Rw' Fw2 L D
*5. *L' F' U' Fw2 R2 Fw L2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw Fw2 F2 D U B2 U Rw B D' Uw U2 L2 Rw D2 F' U' Rw' B' D B D Uw' Rw Fw2 F2 Rw Uw2 U Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw Uw2 Lw' Fw' Uw Rw2 B' Dw B Dw' B2 Uw' U B2 D2 F Dw' L R Bw' Fw' L Rw2 R' B L' Lw2 B2 Bw2 D' U' Rw' Bw' Lw2 Rw' D' Uw L2 B' F D' F' Lw2 Bw F L' Lw2 Rw' R D2 Rw2 B' D' U2 F Dw Uw2 U2 R' F2
*2. *Rw2 Dw' R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 L' Bw' D' U' L Rw' B Rw' Dw' F L Bw' F' U L2 B Uw2 B2 L F2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw L' Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw F' Lw2 Dw' F2 Uw' R' B' Lw2 F' D U' Bw2 Rw2 Fw R U B' Rw' R' Fw Uw2
*3. *Fw2 F2 L' Fw Lw' Uw2 U' Lw2 R2 Dw Lw' Bw' Rw2 D2 Uw' Lw R Bw' Uw Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 F2 R D2 L' Lw Bw Fw' Rw2 D' Lw' F2 Dw' F Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw Uw U2 R' Fw' F L Lw R' Bw' Fw' R D' Dw Uw2 L Lw R' Uw' F2 L2
*4. *B' Fw2 D R Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Uw Fw' U R2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' B R2 Fw F R Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 D' Bw' Fw' D Uw' F U' Rw B' F Dw' Uw' L' Bw' Rw2 F Uw Bw2 D' Dw2 U' Lw2 B2 Bw L' Bw Lw2 D2 Uw'
*5. *Bw' Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw' D2 Dw Bw2 F R' Bw' U' L' D U Lw2 D2 Dw Bw' F L2 F D2 B' D Uw2 Bw2 D2 B' D' Rw Bw F2 L' Fw Rw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Rw' R' Fw D2 L2 U L2 Lw2 F2 Dw' L D B2 Bw' F2 D2 Dw2 B2 Bw' F Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U B2 2F2 3U 2L 2R' R' 2B2 F 2R' B' 2F' 3U' L' 2L R' D' 2D2 R2 3F' 2R' R 2U2 U' 3F2 2L2 U 2R R' 2B' 2F D2 2L 3U2 L2 3F2 L' B' 2L' 2D' 2U2 U2 R2 F2 2U2 B2 F2 2U2 2L2 2U R2 D' L' R U R 2F U2 3F F2 L' D2 3U 2U2 2R2 D' F D2 2D' 2L2 D' 2F' 2D U 2F L D2 2D L 2R
*2. *2L2 2F F 2U' F' 2R' 3U' 2B F2 3U 3R2 2F 2R2 F 3R R' U2 3R D' 2F' D2 L R D2 B2 2L 3R 2R D 2D2 3U 2L' R2 B' 3F' L 2L' F2 3R D2 2U2 2L 3F2 L2 B2 2B' F2 U2 3F U2 2F' 2R 2B' F' 2R 2U2 L2 D R2 2B2 R 2B' L 3F 2D' 3F' 3U2 2R' 2F 2R 2F2 2L 3R2 3U' 2U 3F' F2 L' D 2R'
*3. *L2 3R2 2B 2U U' 3F' 3U2 U' L2 2L' 2R' 2B 2F2 3U 2U' 2B' 2F2 2U' B 3R' 2D2 2B2 2D 2L B 3F R2 3U2 2U B' F' 2R' 2D2 2F L' 3R2 R' U' 3F R2 F D 2D2 U 2B 3F 2R2 D 2B' 2F' 3U' 3R2 D2 2B 2F' L' 2B' 2U2 U' 3R F' U' 2L' 2D' 3F L U' B2 2L 3U2 2L' 3F' 2F2 R2 2U' B' 3F F2 2R2 B'
*4. *3F 2F U 2L 3R' F 2U2 2L' 3R 2F2 2R 2D' 2B' L' 3R' 2R' R D 2U' 2L' 2B' 2F2 F R2 B D2 2F2 F2 L 2R B' 2F2 2L R2 F2 3R2 F U2 B 2F F2 L2 R' 2U2 R 3F U2 R' D2 2B2 2U 3F 2D' B' 2B2 3F F' R U B' 3F' U2 L 2U2 U' 2R' 3U 3F2 2F2 F' D2 3F' L R B L 3F 2U2 U 2F
*5. *3R B' 2R 3F' L2 3R' D2 R2 D2 2D' 2U U' 2R' 2U' 3R2 2U2 2F2 R2 2B2 D' U 3R 2U' L2 3R F2 2L2 B 3F2 F L2 3F' D2 2U2 3F2 2D 3U' L2 B 2F' 2U' L' 3F' R2 2F 2L D' 2D' 2F2 2L' B2 2U' U2 L2 3F2 2F2 F L' 3U' B' 2L' 2B 2R2 2U2 L' 3R' R 2U U' B' 2B R' 3U 3R' F2 D' U 2R R2 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 3U' B' L' 3B' 3U' 3F2 2L2 3U2 U2 B' F2 3R 3U 3B' 3R2 2D2 2L2 2R2 3D2 2U' B2 3F' 2F' U' B 2F F2 3D' U R' F' R D' F' D' 2L2 R2 3F 2F2 R' 3B' 2D2 3U L' 3D' L' D2 F2 3R' 3D2 L 3F' L' 3U 2U' 2F' 2L' R' 2D2 3D2 2U 3R F' 3D' 2B 3B' 2F' U2 F 3U2 3L2 3D 3U 2U2 B 2F2 F 2U2 2L' 3R 2R F 2L2 B' 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 2D2 3F' D' 3B' 3U2 U2 3R2 2U R' D2
*2. *U 2R U' 3F2 3U' B2 2L' 2U2 R' B 3F2 3U R D2 F2 2L' 3F L 2R D 3D2 2U' 2L 3L' 3R2 R' 3D' 2U' 3B' 2L2 R 3F L' 2B2 2F 3U 2B2 3U R2 2B' 2R' 3D' F2 D' 3D' 2L2 2D F' L2 3L2 2R' 2U 2L2 3L 2B2 3F2 3L2 2R R' U 3B2 3F2 3R' 2D' 3D2 2U2 B2 2F 3L' D' 2D2 3U2 2U2 3R' F2 D' L 3F2 3U' 2B' D B2 3U2 3F 2F 3L' D2 2L2 2B 3B2 3D2 3R F' R' D' 3L' D' 2D' 3U2 3B
*3. *F2 2R 2F R2 2B' 2U2 3B 3R2 2B2 2D' 2R2 B2 2F' F2 2L2 U 3R2 D2 F2 2L 2B2 3F' 2F F2 2D' 2U2 U2 3R' U 3F2 2F 3U U 3R 3U' 3L B' 2F R D2 2B' D' 3F 2U B2 2R D 3R B' 3B' 3U' L' 3D L2 U 2L 2U U' B2 2B2 R2 B2 2B F' 2U' 2F2 3D 3F' 3L U' 3F 3L 2D' 2U' B 2F2 2D' 2L' B 3F 3D2 R' B' 2F2 F2 3U B 2B 3B 2D 3D2 L2 3D L' 2F L2 2D' F2 3L 3U'
*4. *2F' U2 2F' U' 2R2 3F' 3D' 3U2 2U 3L 3F2 2F' 2R2 2D 3D 3R D 2U2 U2 L 3L R 2B D2 2L' 3L U2 2F' 2D2 3L' F' 3U 3B' 2U2 2B2 3F' D2 3U 2R2 R' 2B R2 2D2 2L' 3L B' 3F' D' 2D2 3D' 2L2 3L F D 2L' 3U U2 2F2 L 3R' 3U 3R' 3D2 L' 2F' 3U' U2 L 2U 2R2 2B' 3B2 3R 3D R2 B2 3D' 3F2 2U 2F 3U' 2L 3R' 3D2 3U' 3F' 3R' 3U B' U 2B' 2L' 3U2 3R 3D' 2L D 3B' R 3B2
*5. *U' 2R 3D2 F 2L 3B 2D 3U2 2B' R2 3B D 3L 2B' 3B2 3F2 3D2 3F2 3U' 3F' F 3R2 F' 3R B' L2 3R' 2B' 3B2 U2 3R2 2D2 3U2 L' R' D 3L 3R' 2F2 3R 2D2 3L' B' 3F2 2D2 F' 3U' 3L' 2R B 3U' L U' 3B D 3U2 2L' 3L2 3R2 R 2F2 R D2 2L' 2U B' 2B' 2F' 2D' 3D2 3U U L 3L2 D' 2D2 L U2 L' 3R' R D2 U2 R2 U2 B 3B' 3R' 2F 3L' B2 2F 3R 2B' 2U 3L 2U2 L2 3B R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R U R F2 U' F' R'
*2. *U' R U' F2 R' F R U
*3. *U2 R F2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B2 F' D R U' R B L' D2 B2 R U B' L' R2 B2 U
*2. *U' L2 D' B L' B2 R' B' D2 L D2 F2 L' B' D2 R F' R'
*3. *F2 U L2 U' F U' R' U2 B2 F' L2 R2 D B' L D2 R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B2 D2 U L2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw F' D F Uw B2 F L' D Uw2 F2 L U2 Rw Fw Uw' U2 L2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 U L Rw2 B2 R2 U Fw' Uw L Rw
*2. *L R U' L R Uw' F' D' B2 Uw2 L R2 Uw2 B' Fw' F' Rw' R Uw2 U Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 B2 F' U2 L2 Fw F Rw' B' F' Uw' B L' Rw' F2 R' D
*3. *D' U2 L Uw Fw' L Rw R Fw Uw' L' U2 B' F U2 Rw D Uw B F2 D2 Uw2 B' D2 F' R' Uw2 B F' L' B2 Fw U2 Rw' R U L B2 D2 Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Rw U2 B' Bw' F U2 Rw' D' F' L2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Dw Uw' Bw2 D Fw2 F2 Lw2 B2 Lw Rw' Uw' B' Rw' Fw' Rw' B' F Uw U2 R2 Fw Uw' F2 Uw' Rw2 D B Uw Fw2 L2 Fw2 F Lw Uw2 Lw2 Dw Lw R' Fw2 L Lw F Dw2 Bw' U F
*2. *Rw' R D2 Lw2 Rw Fw' F2 Dw R2 D Uw2 U B Bw' L Lw' B F2 D' Uw B2 Fw2 D2 Dw Uw Bw Fw' F2 Lw' Dw U Bw2 F Dw2 U R Fw Uw U B D' Uw Bw2 R B2 Bw Fw' L2 B L' U2 Lw D2 Dw2 Uw' U Bw2 Fw2 D2 F'
*3. *Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 Lw U2 R F2 Rw B' F Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 F' R2 D R B Fw D2 Rw' Uw U' L2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 R' U2 Lw' Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2 R' B Uw Bw' Uw' U Fw Uw2 F2 R U2 Rw Dw Lw' Bw Fw2 U2 Lw Bw Fw U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 B F2 D 2U 3R' 2R' U B 2F2 3U2 U' L 2B2 3F2 2F2 F2 3R2 2D' F' L2 2F 2L' D' 2F 2U 3R' 2R2 2D2 2L' 2D2 L' 2B2 R2 D2 L 3R2 2R' D 2U' 3R 2U' L2 R U2 2B 3U2 2U F2 2L 2R2 D' 2F 2U 3R2 3F2 D2 2B' L 2L' 2R B' R 2B 2L' 3R' 3F L' 2R 3F' 2F 2R 3U' U 2L D2 2D2 B' R' 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 2B 2U2 3R2 2R' 3F' 2L2 3R2 D 3D 3U' L B' D' 2U2 L' R 3U2 2R D 3B F' D U 3R2 3F2 L2 D2 3B2 3L' 2R2 3F2 L' 3R2 B' 3F 2L 2R R' 2D2 3U 2L2 3L B' 3R2 2D L2 2U U' 2L2 3R' D' R2 2B' 3U L2 3R' 2R' R B 2L 2D' 2B2 2F2 2L' 2U2 3F2 2U' 2B' 3D 3L2 2R' 2D2 L' 2L F 2U2 3R' 3F2 F 3U' 3L 3R' 2B 2R2 3B' 2F D2 3U R2 F D' 2B' D2 3R' 2D2 F' 2R' F2 2R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R F R D R2 F' D2 U L' B U' R' D2 F' D' L2 F'
*2. *R U' B' L B' R B2 R2 D2 F' R F R2 F2 L' U2 B2 R
*3. *U' R B U L R B R B U F2 L2 U2 B2 F D F' U2
*4. *D2 L B F2 D' B D2 B U2 L' R' U L F R D B' U'
*5. *D B L2 R' D B2 R U' L' F' D L D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2
*6. *B' D' L B2 L2 F L' D2 L2 F L' R2 D L2 B2 D' F U'
*7. *F R D' L' F2 D U' B' R U' L2 R' U R' B2 U L2 F'
*8. *D2 R2 B' R2 D U2 L2 D F U F L R F' R D2 R'
*9. *L D2 F U2 B' L' D' R2 D2 L' D F' R2 B2 F D L2
*10. *F' D' R2 B2 U2 B' D' U' R' U' F2 D R F' L D'
*11. *R2 B2 D' R2 B' D2 R' D' B' F' L F' R F U' L2 D R2
*12. *L2 D2 L' D' U F2 L B U F2 L D' U R F' U L U2
*13. *R' D2 R U2 B' F U2 B' L R U B D' R2 B U L2 R2
*14. *R2 B2 L2 D R B' D U B' L U L2 B' L2 R F2 R U
*15. *F L F2 L F2 U2 R' F U2 B U2 F' R' B' F' U'
*16. *B' D' R U' B R2 U' L' B2 D R2 B D' R' B' L2 D R
*17. *D L2 U F2 R B2 L2 U2 L B2 D' F U B' F L D' R2 F'
*18. *D' F2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 B U2 R F' L2 U B2 F D'
*19. *F R F2 D U2 L U' L2 B D' L F2 D L2 F' D R2
*20. *F' U2 R' B F D F' D L B D' R' B2 D2 U2 R2 D U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' U2 L2 R' F U' L' F D2 B D2 L' D' L' D U B'
*2. *B' L' D L' U' R F D2 L' F' U2 F' R2 D L2 F' D'
*3. *F' R B R B' R2 D2 L D L D' U L D R B' U'
*4. *F D' U' L' D B U2 L' F2 U2 B2 U' B L R F2 L' U'
*5. *D L' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B U' R2 B D2 F2 D2 F R U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D U2 F R2 U' B R' B2 L F' L U2 F2 L2 F L' B2 R2
*2. *U' L' B' D B F D' R' D R' U' F' L2 D2 B L' D F'
*3. *L' D' U F' L F2 L' D' U' L F L' R2 B' R' D B' R'
*4. *F2 D' B' L D F' R2 F D2 B R2 F' L' U' B' L D'
*5. *D B R' B2 F' D2 U' L2 R' B' U2 B L2 B' L' B' R' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' B' D U B' R' F L F2 L2 U F L2 F' L2 U' L2 U'
*2. *D2 U L D2 U L B L F2 L' U2 R D2 F' D F2 U'
*3. *R' D' L D R B2 L U2 F' D U2 F U' F D U L
*4. *R' D F' L' B F U R D2 L2 D' R B' F2 R U B F'
*5. *B2 D F L F L2 U' F L2 U' R B2 R2 B F' U' R' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R F2 U' F U2 F' R'
*3. *U' F' L' U2 L' R' B L' U' F' R' F D R2 D U2 L U
*4. *F L' Rw D2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 B2 L' B Fw D Uw2 Fw' D B2 F2 L2 Rw2 D2 U2 B' L Rw' R' D' U2 B2 Fw L2 F U2 B' F D U' B Fw2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R F2 R' F R' F R' U2
*3. *B' D' L D2 L D' L' D' F' L F L R2 D2 L B' U2
*4. *Rw' R Fw F R' Fw2 L2 R B' U' B2 F' Uw2 B2 R2 Uw2 B2 R' B Fw F' R Fw Uw2 L' B Fw F' R U Fw2 U F Uw Rw D' Fw L' Rw' D'
*5. *F' L2 B L2 U' R' Dw B L2 Bw Fw' L Lw D Dw Uw2 R' Dw2 Lw Dw U B' Lw F2 U Lw' R' Dw B' L' Fw Uw2 U' Lw Uw' B2 F' U2 L' Rw R' B' U B' F2 R Fw' D2 B Uw' Fw' Uw Fw2 D Lw2 Uw' B Rw' U Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B L' U' R U B L l u'
*2. *U' L U' B' R L R' U r
*3. *R' L' B' L' R' L' B R l r b u'
*4. *R U L R B L' B l u
*5. *R' L B' U' L R L' l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,1) (6,5) (0,1) (0,2) (0,5) (0,4) (3,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (2,3) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-3,-1) (1,6) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (2,2) (-2,3) (2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (-2,4) (0,4)
*3. *(-2,6) (0,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (-4,3) (-4,0) (4,2) (-2,0) (3,4) (3,2) (6,2) (6,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,0)
*4. *(-3,-4) (4,4) (0,3) (2,3) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (2,3) (-4,3) (6,4) (3,0) (5,4) (2,4) (0,4) (-3,2)
*5. *(0,3) (3,0) (3,2) (-4,4) (6,5) (6,2) (4,3) (-4,3) (2,2) (-2,4) (-2,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B' L' R B' L B' R' L' F' R F' R B L' F B' R' F R' B' R' L' R' F B
*2. *F L' F' R' F B F R B' R' B' R' L B L B' F L F B' R B L' B F'
*3. *F' R B R F R' F' R L R' B R' L' B' L F' R B L F R' L' R' B' R'
*4. *L' B' L' B F R' B L' F' B' L' F B L' F' B' R' L' R' F' B L R' B' L'
*5. *R' B' L' B' L R L F L F L' B L F L' B R F' B F' L B' R B L'


----------



## Evan Liu (May 20, 2011)

*2x2:* (6.91) 4.12 (3.02) 4.68 4.54 => 4.45

*3x3:* 12.29 (16.03) (11.57) 12.99 13.35 => 12.88
Comment: OLL Skip on 3rd solve.

*4x4:* (1:00.92) (53.93) 54.55 55.20 59.52 => 56.42

*5x5:* (2:11.30) 2:32.98 (2:55.02) 2:24.65 2:23.97 => 2:27.20

*6x6:* 5:15.31 (5:48.15) 5:27.75 (5:02.50) 5:22.45 => 5:21.84

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 11.17 12.84 => 11.17

*3x3 OH:* 29.96 (28.17) 30.25 (30.66) 28.70 => 29.64

*3x3 MTS:* 1:10.32 1:07.94 (1:07.55) (1:19.62) 1:17.48 => 1:11.91

*2-4 Relay:* 1:15.91

*2-5 Relay:* 4:03.06

*Magic:* (1.19) (1.36) 1.19 1.25 1.25 => 1.23

*Master Magic:* (2.58) 2.67 (3.62) 2.95 2.67 => 2.76

*Clock:* 14.08 (14.36) 13.73 (13.42) 13.68 => 13.83

*Megaminx:* 1:57.57 1:55.34 1:55.79 (1:50.82) (1:59.86) => 1:56.23

*Pyraminx:* 5.87 6.05 5.99 (12.83) (3.34) => 5.97

*Square-1:* (44.84) 35.52 (32.96) 40.48 38.68 => 38.23


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.21
6.61, 5.12, 5.98, 4.46, 4.53
lol
*3x3:* 16.86
15.03, 16.39, 16.48, 17.71, 19.01
Ha! That was a nice average! 
*4x4:* 1:24.60
1:25.55, 1:14.91, 1:31.69, 1:22.20, 1:26.04
PB average and single!!! 
*5x5:* 2:28.49
2:27.42, 2:25.09, 2:48.00, 2:18.85, 2:32.97
Lol...
*6x6:*
*7x7: * 8:16.21
8:19.68, 8:59.60, 8:29.43, 7:47.18, 7:59.52
Woot! Two sub 8's!
*OH: *
*FMC:* 57


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'

Cross: z' D'B R2 U L z2 (5)

1st F2L pair: U' F U' F' D' U' R' U R (14)

2nd F2L pair: B' U B (17)

3rd F2L pair: U F' U2 F2 U F' (23)

4th F2L pair: U R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U y L' U2 L(35)

OLL: y r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U r R'(46)

PLL: F2 R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 U'(57)

I didn't feel like trying at all.


*2x2-4x4:* 1:56.61
There was a 2x2 pop. 
*2x2-5x5:* 4:14.78
Damn... that beats my record by 30 seconds.
*Clock:* 19.59
21.14, 18.96, 20.07, 14.23, 19.75
That forth one was a nice scramble.
*Megaminx:*
*Pyraminx:* 8.43
9.71, 6.46, 12.62, 8.06, 7.52
Eww...
*Square 1:* 52.05
50.31, DNF, 21.34, 52.90, 52.95
That third solve was amazingly lucky!!!


----------



## irontwig (May 21, 2011)

FMC: 26 moves


Spoiler



U L2 R F' R' F' D' B' D F B' L' U' L U B F L F' D L2 D F2 B2 U B'

U L2 R F' R' [Two squares]

Switch to inverse:

B U' B2 F2 [2x2x3]
D' L2 D' F L' F' [F2L]
B' U' L' U L B [LLEF+1]
D' B D [Undo psuedoness]

Which gives this skeleton:
U L2 R F' R' D' B'.D B' L' U' L U B F L F' D L2 D F2 B2 U B'

Insert at dot: B D F' D' B' D F D' (six moves cancel)


----------



## MrMoney (May 21, 2011)

Ramadan Sulejman:

MBLD: 13/13 in 59:41 = 13 points
3BLD:
4BLD:
5BLD:

I am mentally wrecked after that MBLD attempt, all those cubes with 3-4 corners twisted in every scramble or buffers in place... The memo was 30min and then refresh for another 15 minutes. This is no good as I will certainly be slower in competition. Need to speed things up but not sure how.


----------



## y235 (May 21, 2011)

2x2:
3x3:
OH:
4x4:
2-4 relay:


----------



## thatkid (May 21, 2011)

*2x2* - 7.47, 6.75, 6.59, (7.54), (3.69) = *6.93*
_nice PB single_
*3x3* - (22.02), 26.14, 26.07, (26.88), 25.69 = *25.96*
*4x4* - 1:42.14, 1:47.68, 1:47.69, (1:34.65), 2:05.52 = *1:45.84*
_nice PB single_
*5x5* - 4:18.28, 4:06.88, (3:35.91), (4:37.34), 3:37.51 = *4:00.89*
_nice PB single_
*2x2BLD* - (1:44.28), 1:16.65, (52.20) = *1:17.71*
_nice PB single_
*3x3BLD* - 4:06.82, DNF(4:33.34), DNF(5:06.09) = *4:06.09*
_nice PB single_
*MultiBLD* - *0/4* 15:10.69
_lol_:fp
*3x3 OH* - 1:06.89, (43.63), 45.30, (1:07.33), 53.25 = *55.15*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:23.16*
*2-5 Relay* - *5:56.23*
_sub 6_
*Magic* - 1.93, 1.83, 1.86, (1.95), (1.79) = *1.87*
*Square-1* - 2:30.84, 3:45.64, 3:08.65, (6:25.63), (1:40.76) = *3:08.38*
_got it only a week ago_


----------



## cubing3751 (May 21, 2011)

3x3 avg.5 2H: 19.77 ( First avg.5 sub 20 yess!)


----------



## RCTACameron (May 21, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.52), (2.52), 2.78, 2.96, 3.18 = *2.97*


----------



## RubiksNub (May 21, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.97, 4.66, (8.01), 4.30, (4.05) = 4.64.
*3x3:* 19.49, (16.82), 19.73, 19.11, (21.79) = 19.44.
*3x3 OH:* 47.66, (38.33), (49.78), 44.55, 41.86 = 44.69.
*3x3 BLD:* 6:43.07, DNF [5:54.12], DNF [7:38.79] = 6:43.07.
*4x4:* (2:14.51), 2:21.57, (2:38.38), 2:24.23, 2:26.36 = 2:24.05.
*2-4 relay:* 2:53.80.
*Pyraminx*: (17.54), (28.68), 24.06, 22.97, 20.60 = 22.54.

_Comment: 3x3, 3x3OH and Pyraminx were all terrible for me. 2x2 was nice, though. Also the BLD was my third ever success! _


----------



## RubikZz (May 21, 2011)

*3x3:* 30.133, 25.952, (25.356), 26.606, (35.5340) *= 27.563*
Good avg for me.
I have a question: why is the scramble 18 turns long, It must be 25, or not?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> I have a question: why is the scramble 18 turns long, It must be 25, or not?


 
They're optimal scrambles. Cube Explorer generates a random position and then gives a scramble which is usually something like 17-20 turns.


----------



## Mcuber5 (May 21, 2011)

2x2 : 4.83 ; (10.00) D) ; 4.84 ; 4.15 ; (3.63) = 4.61
3x3 : 15.46 ; (18.09) ; (13.77) ; 14.68 ; 16.97 = 15.70 fail
4x4 : (1.07.19) ; 1.08.86 ; 1.14.53 ; 1.09.52 ; (1.20.94) = 1.10.94 quite good
5x5 : 2.44.41 ; (2.21.69) ; 2.30.65 ; (2.56.41) ; 2.40.30 = 2.38.45
6x6 : (6.11.58) ; 5.32.33 ; 5.41.83 ; (4.55.40) ; 6.07.07 = 5.47.08 bad
2x2BLD : 33.65 ; DNF(33.50) ; DNF(31.58) = 33.65 good
3x3 BLD : 1.33.91 ; DNF(1.50.36) ; 1.58.36 = 1.33.91 good !
Multi BLD : 1/3 (11.20.08) First scramble was awesome !
3x3 OH : 33.50 ; (34.21) ; 26.56 ; (26.52) ; 31.63 = 30.56
3x3 WF : (2.25.22) ; (4.39.09) ; 2.47.88 ; 2.51.00 ; 3.05.75 = 2.54.88 sub3 !
Pyraminx : (7.02) ; 8.05 ; (8.30) ; 8.22 ; 7.47 = 7.91 not bad
Square-1 : 38.83 ; 41.90 ; (45.91) ; (33.00) ; 40.02 = 40.25 bad !!
Clock : 14.84 ; 16.81 ; 14.83 ; (13.93) ; (19.41) = 15.49 good


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 21, 2011)

3x3: 20.26, 25.46, 23.56[timer fail.],22.56, 17.73=22.13


----------



## Sa967St (May 21, 2011)

skewb: 5.17, (4.63), (8.28), 7.77, 7.68=> 6.87
The first two scrambles were eaaaasy. 

FMC: 41


Spoiler



2x2x2 with flipped edge: z'x L F2 (2)
2x2x3 with flipped edge: U R2 y R U' L' U L U L F2 L' (11)
an F2L pair + an FL corner: U R' U2 y R U R' (6)
rest of F2L+ LLEO: D2 y R U2 R' U2 y F R U R' F' D2 (10)
ZBLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (12)



BLD: 2:05.07, DNS, DNS=> 2:05.07
Just felt like doing BLD again for some reason.


----------



## tozies24 (May 21, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.22, 6.21, (4.68), (7.88), 7.74 ==>> *7.06*
*3x3:* 21.06, 19.80, 20.25, (24.77), (19.53) ==>> *20.37*
*4x4:* 2:05.67, (1:57.43), (2:44.78), 2:21.63, 2:10.42 ==>> *2:12.57*
*5x5:* 3:51.13, 3:44.28, (3:39.66), 4:18.77, (4:23.22) ==>> *3:58.06*
*7x7:* 9:14.00, (8:47.92), (9:55.64), 9:04.11, 9:34.72 ==>> *9:17.61*
*2-4 Relay:* *3:23.75*
*2-5 Relay:* *6:44.29*
*3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (8:03.57), DNS, DNS ==>> *DNF (for now)*

So this past week I have been trying to figure out a method for memorization for doing the 3x3 blindfolded. Today I said screw it, I am going to wing the memorization and the scramble ended up being kind of easy. I use Old Pachmann and I got to the last edge that needed to be shot to. I forgot how it needed to be orientated though. I guessed and guessed wrong. Good thing I did the rest of the cube right. So dang close to first ever blindfold success.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 21, 2011)

3x3: (10.91), 9.94, 8.95, 8.49, (8.26) = 9.13
2x2: (2.02), (4.35), 2.04, 3.38, 2.97 = 2.79
3x3 BLD: DNF(40.27), DNF, 1:31.21 = 1:31.21
fail... 40.27 was off by 3 edges.


----------



## Norbi (May 21, 2011)

2x2:7.61, 7.22, 6.59, 3.02==>7.14
3x3: 22.59, 19.75, 28.74, 20.66, 24.88==>22.61
3x3 OH:55.51, 34.52(PB), 57.52, 1:08.25, 58.92==>57.32
3x3 BLD:


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 21, 2011)

2x2: 2.38, 2.00, 1.93, 2.66, 2.45 = 2.28
3x3: 9.75, 9.61, 9.73, 9.82, 7.88 = 9.69
4x4: 47.02, 47.18, 48.27, 46.73, 47.66 = 47.28
5x5: 1:33.92, 1:34.09, 1:28.67, 1:19.41, 1:14.24 = 1:27.34
6x6: 2:55.39, 2:41.01, 2:48.09, 2:44.20, 2:30.91 = 2:44.43
7x7: 4:34.73, 4:28.24, 4:31.18, 4:22.82, DNF = 4:31.38
2x2 BLD: 8.56+, 4.88, 6.87+ = 4.88
3x3 BLD: 1:15.65, 1:20.12, 1:14.78 = 1:14.78
4x4 BLD: DNF, 8:01.44, DNS = 8:01.44
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 3/4 13:45
3x3 OH: 17.42, 15.91, 15.53, 19.45, 17.72 = 17.02
3x3 WF: 1:04.55, 1:09.10, 1:14.51, 59.60, 56.76 = 1:04.42
2-4 relay: 1:05.76
2-5 relay: 2:37.82
Clock: 10.04, 8.55, 10.18, 6.84, 9.53 = 9.37
Megaminx: 51.04, 53.63, 45.99, 41.96, 50.10 = 49.04
Pyraminx: 4.70, 5.72, 5.07, 6.37, 4.01 = 5.16
Square-1: 20.08, 16.45, 16.11, 16.62, 15.50 = 16.40


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 21, 2011)

2x2: 3.01, 2.24, 3.57, 3.36, 2.06 = 2.87 :/

2x2 BLD: 14.05, DNF(9.65), 24.23 = 14.05


----------



## MylesPerHour (May 21, 2011)

7x7: 4:45.37, (4:20.77), (5:02.51), 4:26.64, 4:31.39 = 4:34.46
comment: haven't solved for 4 months and did this for boredom


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 21, 2011)

*2x2:*2.44, 6.19, 5.66, 3.81, 2.38 = 3.97
*OH:* (26.58), (18.85), 23.94, 22.45, 24.75 = 23.71 
both are pretty bad.


----------



## masteranders1 (May 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.09, 7.80, 3.69, 4.38, 9.48 = 6.09 avg5
Comment: Bleh, not sub6. 9.48 screwed it up
*3x3:* 18.58, 18.39, 17.53, 17.87, 19.98 = 18.28 avg5
Comment: Nooooooo iwantsub18avg5
*2-4 relay:* 1:42.31 
*3x3 OH:* 43.38, 45.09, 46.64, DNF(50.22), 38.66 = 45.04 avg5
Comment: lolistink
*4x4:* 2:02.69, 1:21.12, 1:27.59, 1:31.34, 1:23.39 = 1:27.44 avg5
Comment: lolmydayansucks
*5x5:* 3:31.57, 2:49.67, 3:18.81, 3:23.78, 2:50.45 = 3:11.01
Comment: Meh.
*7x7:* 10:30.80, 9:49.79, 11:07.69, 10:13.51, 10:27.65 = 10:23.99 avg5


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 22, 2011)

*2x2= * 3.07, (4.73), 3.90, 3.45, (2.34) = 3.47 Meh

*3x3 OH=* (54.46) PB, 59.59, 58.82. 1:05.68, (1:29.94) Fail Y perm = 1:01.36

PB and PB average because its my second OH average of 5


----------



## RoQRt (May 22, 2011)

*3x3x3:* (20.14), 18.22, (16.03), 17.61, 19.53 = *18.45*

PB average


----------



## ManasijV (May 22, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 1:28.88, DNF(1:40.80), 1:22.17
3x3: 12.91, 18.54, 14.20, 14.05, 14.02
2x2: 5.24, 5.93, 5.16, 5.26, 5.55


----------



## amostay2004 (May 22, 2011)

*3x3*: 11.24, 15.19, (20.40), (10.14), 15.43 = *13.95*
lol. V perm screwup on 2nd solve, pop on 3rd solve, yellow cross on 5th solve =p

*3x3 BLD*: DNF(49.84), 43.77, 58.59 = *43.77*
Very good 43 there considering it had 14 targets for edges

3x3 OH: 27.65, 18.98, (28.27), (18.19), 20.92 = *22.52*
Stupid as usual but whatever


----------



## Cubenovice (May 22, 2011)

*Cubenovice*


*2x2x2:* 12.50, 12.81, (9.12), (19.16), 11.66 = 12.32
*3x3x3:* 43.39, (44.75), (36.50), 38.84, 41.50 = 41.24
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:50.24
first 2x2 BLD in a long time, cube size and purple "orange" complete threw me off...
Too bad cause scrambles were very nice
*3x3x3 BLD: *DNF (6:26.75), DNF (8:05.48), DQ = DNF
1st had 2 flipped edges would have been PB
2nd I forgot to memo two swapped edges
still happy with the solve as I corrected some mistakes during the solve and used visual instead of LPL for the *other* pair of swapped edges.
3rd DQ as I forgot the 2nd tap on the spacebar and only noticed near the end of the memo...

*FMC: 36 HTM*
I invented a new way of 'inverting' scrambles and almost ran out of time...



Spoiler



2x2x2 + 1x2x3 on inverse scramble: B’ U B U’ L B D2 L2 *8*
Continuation did not work out too well so:
Switch to normal scramble with premoves L2 D2 B’ L’ U B’ U’ B
U’ R B2 R’ U’ R B’ R2 B’ makes F2L-slot *9+8*
F’ U F leaves 5 corners *12+8*
Direct solving with comms because I was running out of time:
U’ R’ D’ R U R’ D R *20+8*
L2 D B’ D’ F’ D B D’ F L2 *30+8*
L2 D2 B’ L’ U B’ U’ B undo premoves (cancels 2 moves) *36*

final solution:
U' R B2 R' U' R B' R2 B' F' U F U' R' D' R U R' D R L2 D B' D' F' D B D' F D2 B' L' U B' U' B = 36 HTM

Now why was I running out of time?
I found a new way of ‘inverting’ a scramble and by the time I noticed 30 min had already passed…
Will post in the FMC to see if the moves found on this ‘scramble conversion’ could be used in one way or another. 
So far I have not been able to find a use for it though.


----------



## Selkie (May 22, 2011)

2x2x2: 10.21, 9.54, 6.69, 10.19, 12.48 = *9.98*
_comment: hmm, 1st timed 2x2 run since learning Ortega last week so have to be pleased with sub 10_

3x3x3: 25.77, 23.84, 21.19, 24.76, 24.66 = *24.42*
_comment: Not a bad average for me_

4x4x4: 2:14.64, 2:59.64, 2:24.80, 2:20.85, 2:12.68 = *2:20.10*
_comment: 1st 3 solves with shenshou, last 2 with DaYan/MF8, cannot seem to decide between them. One thing is for sure, I'm going to have to learn a better pairing than the 1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-4 I use currently!!_

5x5x5: 5:06.04, 5:03.51, 5:00.27, 4:32.32, 5:18.85 = *5:03.27*
_comment: Disappointing. I really enjoyed 5x5. Then over silicon lubed my v-cube a month or so ago and its so stiff, even dismanteled it twice and wiped off all the excess. having done much 5x5 in that time due to the fact the v-cube takes a lot of effort to turn _

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:06.43*

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *8.17.34*
_comment: Messed up parity on 5x5 and had to fix 4 centres and rematch 4 sets of tredges_


Thought it was about time I stopped slacking and joined the weekly


----------



## guusrs (May 22, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> *Cubenovice*
> 
> *FMC: 36 HTM*
> I invented a new way of 'inverting' scrambles and almost ran out of time...



I'm really curious about it


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 23, 2011)

2x2-
1. 6.54 R2 U' F R U2 F' U F2 R' U'
2. 7.62 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2
3. 7.78 F2 R' U' F2 R U2 R2 U' R'
4. (5.82) R2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 F2 U
5. (9.05) U2 R' F R F' R2 U R2 U

3x3-
1. 26.95 B L D2 L D2 B R2 B D2 F L D' R' U R B L' F'
2. (31.00) B D2 L' F2 L2 D' R F L F' U B' D2 B2 L D2 F U'
3. (25.75) D U2 R' U' B F2 D F' U' B' L' R2 F' D' B' R2 U'
4. 29.86 R F D2 R F U L' D2 R2 U2 F U' L2 B2 L R' F U'
5. 29.15 D' L2 B F2 R B2 U R2 D2 B D' R' B D' R' B' L' R'

Magic-
1. 1.68 
2. 2.65 
3. 2.22 
4. 3.41 
5. 2.07 

haven't practiced magic for about 2 months


----------



## kinch2002 (May 23, 2011)

*FMC: 28 moves* U R F U2 L B2 R B' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R U R' U B U2 B' R' F' U2 F U'


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'

2x2x2: U R F U2 L (5)
2x2x3: B2 R B' (8)
Switch to inverse with premoves B R' B2 L' U2 F' R' U'
EO making several blocks: U F' U2 F R B U2 B' (16)
Put all blocks together/finish F2L/leave 3 corners (too many different things to name this!): U' R U' R' U' R' (22)
Skeleton is: U R F U2 L B2 R B' R *U R U R' U B U2 B' R' F' U2 F U' (22)
Insert R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 at * to cancel 2 moves

Alternative continuation
2x2x3: U R F U2 L B2 R B' (8)
EO and F2L leaving 4 corners (one twisted): F' U2 F R' U' B U2 B' R2 U R (19)
Anyone want to try and find a good double insertion? I'll post in FMC thread


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 23, 2011)

*2x2* - (17.97), 11.13, 8.56, 7.15, (3.15) = 8.94
Comment: strange... but these are my first solves this week and with a cold cube
*3x3* - 55.83, 46.83, (44.31), (28.xx DNF), 53.63 = 52.09 
Comment: done with fully intuitive L2LK and some algorithm L2LK, the DNF was an awesome 28 as i knew all of the cases DNF'd because i was summoned -.-
*4x4* -
Comment.
*7x7* - 7:30.83, 7:13.15, (8:36.31), 7:26.26, (*7:06.32*) = 7:23.41
Comment: first solve was average for me, second one i tried slow turning for some lookahead and new pb =P, used to be full throttle for sub 8 now slow turning gets me sub 7:15 =O, third solve was bad, pop landed in a drawer and i had to empty the draw during the solve to find the piece -.-, 4th solve i was interupted by my father(cube hater) asking me what i was actually doing (he then took the p**s out of cubing in general), then slammed the door in his face and continued to solve, quite remarkable how i still got sub 7:30, last solve was too close to sub 7 i had to frown =( itll come so long as my parents are not ignorant and accept that this is the only sport ive ever been good at =) but its sub 7:30 in happy about it anyway

*2x2 BLD* -
Comment:

*3x3 OH* - 1:08.36, 52.59, 52.68, 55.56, DNF = 58.87
Comment: Cold cube, wtf =O every pll was an A-perm, DNF'd the last one on purpose so i could get sub min =)
*3x3 FMC* - 63 moves



Spoiler



L' U' L U2 L' U2 F U D' L' D L F' D' F L' D' L D' B' D2 D F L' D' L F' F D' F' R' D' R D' F D' F' D R' D' R F D F' D F D' F' D' F' R F R' F D F' R' F D F' D' F' R F2 D' F'

Comment: CFOP, nothing special, only had 5 mins to do this -.- nice scramble though




*234 Relay* - 3:16.10+
Comment: +2'd the 2x2, double parity on the 4x4 but all in all not at all bad for me, Ortega L2LK Redux, dont know splits but the 3x3 was definitly sub 30

*Megaminx* - (4:36.55), 4:08.28, 4:01.51, 4:04.67, (3:50.18) = 4:04.82
Comment: Petrus/random block-building as always =P going for sub 4 before i learn anything specific for megaminx
*Pyraminx* - (28.61), 21.18, 18.54, 24.11, (15.87) = 21.27
Comment: Slow... but not too bad I guess
*Square 1* - (3:13.41 dnf) (3:43.77 dnf) = dnf
Comment: my first ever square 1 timed solves, cant remember parity without looking at the alg so technically dnfs
*Skewb* - 30.86, 13.13 (spooky =P), (dnf), 18.00, (11.29) = 20.66
Comment: bad... just bad, was interrupted during every solve, dnf was timer not starting, 18.00 my first dead solve i think lols, 11.29 should of been sub 10

may or may not do the others


----------



## Edmund (May 23, 2011)

3x3-21.67
21.34, 21.37, (22.32), 22.30, (19.43)


----------



## yoinneroid (May 24, 2011)

2x2: 3.48, 3.27, 3.15, (3.76), (2.22) => 3.30
3x3: 12.01, 11.03, (12.13), (10.58), 11.46 => 11.50
4x4: 49.04, 48.30, (53.97), (44.12), 50.40 => 49.25
5x5: 1:55.13, 1:59.33, (1:39.77), (2:04.26), 1:46.28 => 1:53.58
OH: 22.00, (25.81), 16.90, 22.32, (16.65) => 20.41
234: 1:17.52
2345: 2:44.09


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 25, 2011)

Nice results this week 

*2x2BLD:* 43.18 [ 14], 49.32 [ 27], 31.45 [ 11] = *31.45* ok
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:34.60, 24], DNF [2:10.62, 1:06], 2:55.91 [ 1:10] = *2:55.91* 
long memo pause on the third but I had to get it so I mentally went through almost all cubies
and finally got it. Perhaps ought to have been better considering Mikes extra practice  .
The first was so simple to memo but I messed up the edges somehow (a 3-c off).
*4x4BLD:* 7:08.99 [ 3:38], 6:27.80 [ 3:05], DNF [ 7:53.32, 4:15] = *6:27.80*
Two very good times for me. The third I did the absolutely last comm backwards, perhaps
because I didn't memo that properly, just remembered the letters.
*5x5BLD:* 14:47 [ 8:16], DNF [16:34, 8:20], DNF [16:28, 8:46] = *14:47*
Very good first, the others was not much off and rather fast too. I still consider sub-17 good.
The first felt good because it's been awhile since I had a fast correct solve. If I remember
correctly it was a good one for reorientation.
*6x6BLD:* DNF [41:05, 23:30] = *DNF*
OK, not so fast and a DNF. But a weird DNF. All edges and corners ok. The four frontmost centers on U
were swapped with the four leftmost centers on F. I don't understand how you can get this result, as
I think I made only one error. (Four independent errors would probably not be adjacent )
*7x7BLD:* 1:04:43 [ 37:06] = *1:04:43* Ha ha, new PB and an excellent solving time (for me).
The memo could have been faster but I think I was a little handicapped by doing the 7x7 only an hour
after the 6x6. Some of the memo from that one disturbed the memo process for 7x7. 

Still this shows that the one hour solve is not that far off .

*Multi: 9/10 = 8* in 60:00. It really was 10/10 in 1:00:15 . I got stuck while recalling edges on one
cube and saved that to last. With a couple of minutes left when finished all others I could just remember
the person. Then I finally managed to remember and started to solve the last four commutators, but after
only a few seconds the chime for one hour went off. I finished the solve 15 seconds too late and everything
was correctly solved. So close . It could have been my first 10/10.


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (May 25, 2011)

Pyraminx (3.93), 3.94, (6.34), 4.25, 4.25=4.15
Magic 0.88, 0.88, 0.90, (0.93),(0.86)=0.89


----------



## James Ludlow (May 25, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ : 8.60 7.52 6.93 10.10+ 3.58 = *7.68 *_Comment - I can't remember anything about the last_
_3x3_ : 18.92 17.08 18.32 19.22 dnf = *18.82* _Comment - Tried a Nperm, but couldn't recall it quick enough, then executed it wrong on 5th_
_4x4_ : 1.17.04 1.13.28 1.09.62 1.13.72 1.16.78 = *1.14.59 *
_5x5_ : 2.10.25 2.07.38 2.08.10 2.17.96 2.26.10 =* 2.12.10* 
_6x6_ : 3.31.22 4.08.98 3.46.50 3.57.42 3.56.53 = *3.53.48 *
_7x7 _: 5.42.42 5.53.44 5.53.84 6.12.26 6.22.11 =* 5.59.85* _Comment - An inch or a mile - still sub6._
_OH _: 41.61 48.99 42.77 33.64 41.89 = *42.09 * _Comment - OLL skip and a U perm on4th if I remember correctly_
_MTS_ : 1.08.98 1.00.60 1.09.76 1.21.68 1.12.63 = *1.10.46* _Comment - PB on 2nd. Still using beginners LBL with FRUR'U'F's, Nikklas' and RDcomms on last layer_
_Feet _: 7.49.63 7.35.32 7.21.65 6.59.43 6.45.72 = *7.18.80* 
_2-4 _: *1.58.93* 
_2-5_ : *4.00.50 *
_Magic_ : 1.98 4.56 1.70 1.57 1.59 = *1.76* 
_Master Magic_ : 2.68 3.59 2.76 2.69 2.64 = *2.71* 
_Clock_ : 15.53 15.97 17.53 15.91 15.98 = *15.95* 
_Megaminx _: 2.23.75 2.42.48 dnf 2.27.76 2.15.90 = *2.31.33* _Comment - just felt bad. Popped on 3rd. I use MF8 II, and this doesn't happen a lot._ 
_Pyraminx_ : 18.25 11.17 18.20 15.34 17.39 = *16.98* 
_Square1 _: 1.24.43 1.27.44 1.11.59 1.01.53 50.37.= *1.12.52 *_Comment - I just forgot how to get to cubeshape this week lol_
_Skewb _: 20.44 28.67 36.16 23.13 27.98 = *26.60* _Comment - I've found out that my corner alg can be used to manipulate centres too. _

Comment : All in all, okay. Some events weren't as good, but I think I managed to sub-Arnaud in more events than I have ever done before - even MTS!


----------



## amanda (May 25, 2011)

*2x2*: [/B]5.74 = 6.38, 9.65, 4.61, 5.56, 5.27
*3x3: *18.98 = 16.88, DNF(22.28), 17.16, 20.36, 19.41
*4x4: 1*:23.54 = 1:23.53, (1:31.72), (1:19.27), 1:27.40, 1:19.68
*2-4 Relay:* 1:51.61


----------



## cubeflip (May 26, 2011)

*3x3:* 11.95, 14.79, 12.36, (17.96), (11.80) = *13.03*
*3x3 OH:* 27.01, 27.71, (29.56), (21.79), 23.35 = *26.02*

busy this week


----------



## reyrey (May 26, 2011)

I'll edit later with results, that is just a setup

2x2x2:
1. 6.60
2. (10.44)
3. 8.94
4. (5.16)
5. 5.98

Avg: 7.17
Not such a bad avg considering I'm using Fridrich's algs.

3x3x3:
1. (19.24) (White Cross)
2. 26.25 (White Cross)
3. 23.00 (Blue Cross)
4. (29.62) (Blue Cross)
5. 27.69 (Orange Cross)

Avg: 25.64
My avg is usually 25 when doing CN, so about my usual avg

5x5:
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.

Avg:

7x7:
1. 10:04.41
2. 9:58.09
3. 10:17.73
4. (11:11.69)
5. (9:17.47)

Avg: 10:06.74

3x3x3 OH:
1. (1:02.86) (Green Cross)
2. (44.68) (White Cross)
3. 54.46 (White Cross)
4. 47.71 (White Cross)
5. 54.15 (White Cross)

Avg: 52.10


----------



## okayama (May 26, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:48.89, DNS, DNS = 2:48.89

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 18:46.50, DNS, DNS = 18:46.50
1st: memo: 10 min or so

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 30:57.51, DNS, DNS = 30:57.51
1st: PB!! (memo: 15:35.53) http://twitpic.com/53pmtp

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/5 (35:23.46) memo: 25:32.18
4th: Off by 3 corners (target miss) http://twitpic.com/535jzy

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'
Solution: L B' F R U' F2 D' R D2 R2 F' D' F D' F' D2 F2 D L D L' F2 R F' R B2 R' F R

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F' R2 B2

1st c/e pair: L
2nd c/e pair: B'
Two squares: F R
2x2x3 block: U' F2
F2L minus 1 slot: D' R D2 R2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R2 D2 R' D F2 U R' F' B L'

F2L minus 1 slot: B2 R2 F
Orient edges: F L D' L'
Finish F2L: D' F'
All but 3 corners: F' D2 F D F' D F
Correction: R2 D2 R' D F2 U R' F' B L'

Insert at the beginning: R' F' R B2 R' F R B2

Looks nice scramble, but I couldn't find any better skeleton.

Here is my another try:

Pre-scramble: F2 L F L

2x2x2 block: F2
Pseudo 2x2x3 block: B L' U' L' U
F2L minus 1 slot: B D2 L'


----------



## AustinReed (May 26, 2011)

2x2: 4.42, 3.49, 3.63, 3.26, 4.30 = 3.81
3x3: 15.96, 17.50, 14.41, 22.46, 15.42 = 16.29


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 27, 2011)

*2x2: 3.15 =* 3.27, (4.35), 3.21, 2.96, (2.35)
*3x3: 14.80 =* 13.46, 16.62, (11.82), 14.33, (16.80)
Comment: Some kid at school stole my good 3x3x3 now I have to use my DaYan Guhong (still not used to it).
*4x4: 55.40 =* (1:00.90), 56.78, 55.22, (52.65), 54.19
*5x5: 2:30.25 =* (2:33.25), 2:29.18, (2:23.47), 2:30.12, 2:31.44
*6x6: 5:29.02 =* 5:34.88, (5:02.14), 5:13.19, 5:39.00, (5:47.93)
Comment: Too relaxed 
*7x7: 8:32.92 =* 8:40.72, 8:26.74, 8:31.30, 8:42.10, 8:24.61
Comment: again to relaxed

*2x2 BLD:* *14.92*, 19.19, DNF(23.78)
Comment: 1st was okay then I got too comfy. The second could have been a low 10 but again RELAXED , and 3rd I misplaced my orientation memo (I think)
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(1:30.69), DNF(2:50.19), *3:13.24*
Comment: 1st I gave up because I couldn’t recall the memo, 2nd Was really bad (4 flipped edges and 5 misplaced corners) and the 3rd had memo pauses 
*4x4 BLD:* *DNF(32:19.42), *DNF(37:20.53), DNF(34:41.09)
Comment: Uhhu 1st 9 centers and 2 corners wrong, 2nd did parity wrong and had 4 corners wrong and 5 centers (before the parity problem) 3rd I messed up on 7 edges and 8 centers
*5x5 BLD:* DNF(41:10.28), DNF(43:32.01), *DNF(32:19.20)*
Comment: 1st tried corners, edges, and X centers(I think), and had 8 wing edges and 4 x centers wrong, 2nd tried corners, edges, and X centers and had 4 flipped inner edges, 5 flipped wing edge, 7 other misplaced wing edges and 4 X centers wrong. 3rd tried corners and edges and had a result of 4 misplaced wing edges and a 3 cycle of inner edges.
*3x3 Multi BLD: 5/6 = 4 points* in *(46:15.28)* 
Comment: Lost my main (should replace it to have the 7th cube

*3x3 OH: 22.63 =* (27.39), 25.42, 20.94, (18.19), 21.52
Comment: no warm-up
*3x3 WF: 4:44.58 =* (5:02.82), 4:43.07, 4:52.19, (4:36.55), 4:38.49
Comment: On hardwood  really bad
*3x3 MTS: 56.69 =* 58.19, 57.50, (53.20), (1:03.72), 54.39
*3x3 FMC: 32 * 


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'
Solution: U R F U2 L B2 R B’ F’ U2 F R’ U R2 F’ U2 F U’ R F D’ F2 U F2 D F U’ F2 D R2 D’ R2


2x2x2: U R F U2 L (5/33)
2x2x3: B2 R B’ (3/33)
+ 1x2x2 block: F’ U2 F R’ U R’ (6/33)
Last pair + EO: R’ F’ U2 F U’ R (6/33)
LUCKY, to bad it’s a bad case (learned this algorithm back when I was trying to get better at LBL :fp Fail! But Good thing I remember the alg:
F D’ F2 U F2 D F U’ F2 D R2 D’ R2 (13/33)

Cancelations: 1x2x2- LP + EO: R’ R’ = R2 33 -1= 32


Comment: So close to my PB (1 move off) But This is really good, especially the last alg used 

*2-4: 1:19.34 * 
*2-5: 3:52.19* 
Comment:
*Magic: 1.39 =* (1.43), 1.38, (1.37), 1.38, 1.40
*Master magic: 4.39 =* 4.52, 4.37, 4.35, 4.37, 4.42
*Clock:14.92 =* 15.21, 15.73, 13.93, 13.42, 15.63
*Megaminx: 1:20.71 =* (1:25.39), 1:23.17, 1:17.43, (1:14.02), 1:21.53
Comment: 
*Pyraminx: 6.40 =* (4.32), 7.29, 7.32, (8.19), 4.59
*Sq-1: 45.53 =* 46.19, 45.39, (52.19), (42.72), 45.00 
*Skewb: 10.01 =* 6.59, (6.32), (14.28), 13.19, 10.26
Comment: OWWWWWW pinched my thumb on the 3rd but still a pretty good average.


----------



## cmhardw (May 27, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* 7:59.31, 5:17.25 (2:30.xx), 5:49.16
comment: I was timing myself with a stopwatch on the 5:17.25 and I inadvertently looked at the time while pulling down the blindfold.
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF 12:14.43

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* (1:20.27) 1:24.78 1:41.76 1:50.80 (DNF) = 1:39.11


----------



## Xishem (May 27, 2011)

Xishem:

*3x3x3:* 16.74, 22.01, 13.20, 16.81, 14.52 = *16.02*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:42.56, DNF, DNF = *1:42.65*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 31.95, 49.83, 28.59, 38.29, 35.26 = *35.17*
*Skewb:* 16.18, 20.87, 43.42, 32.43, 26.75 = *26.68*
Comment: Some of my L5C alg recall/execution is still pretty slow.


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.46 5.56 6.46 (8.41) (3.72) = *6.16*
*3x3x3: *(27.66) (18.16) 18.19 20.50 21.63 = *20.11*
*4x4x4: *(1:23.16) (1:13.75) 1:16.08 1:22.38 1:22.61 = *1:20.36*
*5x5x5: *2:07.80 (1:56.91) (2:34.72) 2:05.55 2:10.81 = *2:08.05*
*6x6x6: *(4:09.05) 3:59.86 (3:48.44) 4:07.69 4:02.78 = *4:03.44*
*7x7x7: *(6:15.08) 6:22.33 6:34.66 6:21.66 (8:28.83) = *6:26.22*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF 1:14.43 (50.91) = *50.91*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF (3:25.19) = *3:25.19*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(32.16) 36.06 38.65 38.11 (48.80) = *37.61*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:13.21 (54.65) (1:16.83) 1:09.93 1:15.38 = *1:12.84* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:59.68) = *1:59.68*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:58.50) = *3:58.50*
*Magic: *(1.53) (DNF) 2.28 34.97 1.74 = *13.00*
*Master Magic: *4.86 (5.25) 4.34 4.53 (4.15) = *4.58*
*Clock: *18.38 17.00 (18.50) 16.36 (14.86) = *17.25*
*MegaMinx: *3:38.24 (2:39.38) (3:50.16) 3:22.56 3:02.27 = *3:21.02*
*Pyraminx: *15.05 (10.11) (15.44) 12.78 11.40 = *13.08*
*Square-1: *(1:15.53) 50.61 55.53 (44.56) 53.71= *53.28*


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 27, 2011)

2x2: 2.88, 2.49, (2.28), (3.40), 2.51 = 2.62
3x3: (8.85), 10.28, 10.16, 10.88, (DNF) = 10.44
2x2 bld: DNF, 14.41+, 16.96+ = 14.41


----------



## Henrik (May 27, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *3x3 FMC: 32 * Could have been 30 with a different ending.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I never comment on FMCs but here I can.

sune it out!

Should I post my results in this post or another?


----------



## nccube (May 27, 2011)

*3x3:* 10.42, 8.25, 9.36, 9.15, 11.46 = *9.64*
Comment: YES!! First sub10 avg in the weeklies! It was a little bit lucky though: 8.25 is OLL skip and 9.15 had an easy ELL
*2x2:* 2.56, 2.40, 2.27, 3.75, 2.83 = *2.60*


----------



## Cubenovice (May 27, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Comment: So close to my PB (1 move off) But This is really good, especially the last alg used
> 
> If you have some time left you could also try two commutator insertions.
> The std 16 moves could easily cancel 6 moves; Especially since you have a lot of freedom for the first cycle (free choice of 3rd corner)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 27, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.06 - (10.71) - 6.79 - 8.71 - (5.97) = 7.85
3x3x3: 21.97 - (21.26) - (23.36) - 23.26 - 21.98 = 22.40
4x4x4: 1:30.45 - (1:31.23) - 1:29.50 - 1:29.68 - (1:28.73) = 1:29.88 (Sub-90!!!)
5x5x5: (3:15.97) - 3:26.93 - 3:34.16 - 3:38.81 - (3:42.56) = 3:33.30 (Managed to hold it together but its still very bad)
2BLD: 45.38 - 41.15 - 40.30 = 42.28 
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (Just can't do it >:[ )
3x3x3OH: 51.39 - (57.67) - 54.20 - 52.45 - (47.52) = 52.68
3x3x3MTS: 1:28.93 - (1:23.27) - 1:25.77 - (1:30.96) - 1:24.74 = 1:26.48
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:27.87
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:05.47
Magic: 1.83 - 1.89 - (2.07) - 1.73 - (1.70) = 1.82
Clock: 31.81 - 33.36 - (28.19) - 31.38 - (33.61) = 32.18
MegaMinx: 1:58.40 - (2:10.26) - 2:00.07 - (1:51.29) - 1:57.11 = 1:58.53 (Sub-2!!!)
PyraMinx: 9.53 - 8.52 - 9.07 - (8.19) - (12.02) = 9.04
Square-1: 1:28.17 - 1:23.45 - 1:26.54 - (1:38.98) - (1:22.34) = 1:26.05 (Meh.)
Skewb: 8.05 - (4.11) - (8.38) - 6.49 - 7.63 = 7.39 (Ludicrously easy cases on the second solve)
FMC: 47 HTM:


Spoiler



U F' D F D' L F L2 (2X2X2) (8/8)
F2 D' F D' (2X2X3) (4/12)
U F U2 R' U (EO) (5/17)
F2 R F R2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R F R F' R2 F' R F(F2L)(17/34)
B2 U B2 R' B2 r B R L' B R' B2 D2 (ZBLL) (13/47)


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.02), 11.33, (11.64), 10.45, 8.35 = *10.04* 
*3x3:* 13.72, (12.41), 13.43, (22.28+), 14.01 = *13.72*
*4x4:* (1:17.28), 1:09.91, (1:08.57), 1:10.46, 1:12.57 = *1:10.98*
*5x5:* (5:00.63), 5:53.62, 5:59.72, 5:21.77, (DNF) = *5:45.04*
_Comment: 5BLD sighted execution._
*3x3 OH:* 30.33, (24.38), 29.67, (DNF), 28.08 = *29.36*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:33.76*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:26.75+*
_Comment: Lol 2x2 was 20, 3x3 was 14, 4x4 was 54 and 5x5 was 2:40._
*Pyraminx:* (7.71), 9.60, 10.83, (12.40), 11.68 = *10.70*

*2x2 BLD:* 14.67, DNF, 35.62 = *14.67* 
_Comment: On the last one I was executing from a different buffer but kept on forgetting, so a lot of undoing was involved._
*3x3 BLD:* 53.14, 1:19.35, DNF = *53.14*
*4x4 BLD:* 6:45.82, DNF, DNF = *6:45.82*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF(9:11), DNF, DNF= *DNF*
_Comment: 2 midges, a lot, gave up because I couldn't memo. _


----------



## kinch2002 (May 27, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *3x3 FMC: 32 *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Lots of suggestions coming in for what to do with this case. I have another here: Insert R F' D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 F R' U2 somewhere. It's the optimal alg for diagonal 2-corner twist. After the first move U R' B2 R U' F2 U R' B2 R U' F2 will cancel one move to give a 30 move solution already. There's probably a better cancellation somewhere later in the solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.74, 8.74, 8.35, 6.10, 7.47 = *8.19*
*3x3x3:* 24.95, 22.25, 26.26, 24.09, 20.45 = *23.76*
*4x4x4:* 1:36.33 [OP], 1:29.23, 1:33.51 [O], 1:45.50 [OP], 1:27.39 [OP] = *1:33.02*
*5x5x5:* 2:47.83, 2:59.26, 3:34.20, 3:16.72, 2:40.65 = *3:01.27*
*6x6x6:* 5:45.21 [OP], 4:46.94 [P], 4:57.06, 5:30.46 [OP], 5:30.08 [OP] = *5:19.20*
*7x7x7:* 7:34.82, 8:12.56, 7:25.40, 7:40.98, 7:17.72 = *7:33.73*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 23.41, 26.42, 31.49 = *23.41*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:16.82, 1:56.17, DNF [2:01.71] = *1:16.82*
Comment: Third one was off by 3 corners – executed VR backwards.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:33.30 [4:03], 7:08.34 [3:39], 6:28.71 [3:25] = *6:28.71*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:44.52 [8:33], 16:08.70 [8:34], DNF [14:40.45, 7:34] = *15:44.52*
Comment: Third one off by 2 X centers – I memorized them correctly but forgot to do them.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *33:13.18* [17:44]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [58:27.46, 29:41]
Comment: Off by 4 centers, 8 inner + centers, 8 outer + centers, 4 centrals, 4 inner wings, 7 obliques, and 7 inner X centers. They were mostly in rows of two on several sides of the cube. At one point, I thought I may have turned the middle layer by accident instead of the next slice out – it appears I did indeed make that mistake, since that would account for all 42 of these pieces being wrong. That was probably my only mistake. I very rarely make this mistake – it’s interesting that I noticed it when it happened this time. I had a terrible time memorizing on this solve too.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/11 = 3 points, 60:00.00* [38:18]
Comment: Terrible. Second cube off by 4 corners – I recalled IH instead of HJ. Sixth cube off by 2 corners twisted – memorized wrong direction for twisting. Ninth cube I couldn’t remember the third-to-last image on edges – I used up all of my time on this. Eleventh cube had 2 corners twisted.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:06.09, 49.30, 51.00, 45.66, 45.46 = *48.65*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:31.61, 1:54.63, 2:34.58, 2:09.28, 1:56.52 = *2:12.47*
Comment: I’ve switched to always solving on a hard floor, as practice for Nationals. It’s so much harder to solve on a hard floor! But it seems like I’m getting better at it with practice.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:09.77, 1:14.38, 1:14.48, 1:36.99, 1:24.10 = *1:17.65*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*


Spoiler



B’ F L R F B2 U R2 B R B U B U2 B U’ B2 R’ U2 F2 L F L’ F R’ D B’ U B’ U’ B D’ R2 F’ U F U’
2x2x2: B’ F L R F
2x2x3: B2 U R2 B R
3x cross: B U B U2 B U’ B2
4th pair: R’ U2 R
OLL: R’ F2 L F L’ F R
PLL: R2 D B’ U B’ U’ B D’ R2 F’ U F U’
R R’ cancel before OLL; R R2 become R’ before PLL.

Comment: Good start, but I just couldn’t find any ending. I had to settle for OLL-PLL so I wouldn’t DNF.


*2-4 relay:* *2:13.00* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *5:10.50* [OP]
*Magic:* 7.94, 10.13, 10.88, 9.16, 11.22 = *10.06*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.80, 5.46, 4.28, 5.40, 3.47 = *4.49*
*Clock:* DNF [2:21.03, 0:32], 20.11, 17.91, 14.68, 20.55 = *19.52*
Comment: For BLD solve, one edge off by 2 on back – I have no idea why.
*MegaMinx:* DNF [36:59.75, 20:33], 3:03.59, 2:45.94, 3:08.25, 2:58.63 = *3:03.49*
Comment: For BLD solve, off by 3 edges – apparently I forgot to do one image.
*Pyraminx:* 1:17.90, 6.21, 17.52, 12.81, 11.77 = *14.03*
*Square-1:* DNF [ 8:04.47, 3:45], 37.08 [P], 23.75, 45.71 [P], 38.50 [P] = *40.43*
Comment: For BLD solve, it was totally scrambled because I messed up a couple of the algs. Case KA.
*Skewb:* DNF [3:40.58, 1:45], 16.05, 14.78, 13.61, 18.28 = *16.37*
Comment: BLD solve had just 2 corners twisted wrong – I have no idea why.


----------



## Brest (May 27, 2011)

Brest:

*2x2x2:* 12.12, 13.84, (13.84), 11.08, (5.56) = *12.35*

*3x3x3:* 22.73, 23.59, (19.76), (23.86), 22.83 = *23.05*

*4x4x4:* 112.29, 100.65, 111.15, (99.96), (123.54) = *1:48.03*

*Clock:* 17.98, 16.96, (20.19), (14.36), 16.80 = *17.25*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 32 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'
Solution: B' F R L F D' B' R B R2 D F R F' R U L' B R2 B' L B R U R U2 L2 D L D' L B

B' F R L F : 2x2x2
D' B' R B R2 D F R F' R : F2L-1
U B @ R' U R U2 : 1x2x2 & CE pair
L2 D L D' L B : Leave 3 corners
Insert @ [B'L'B,R2] to cancel 3 moves

I was going for the FD 2x2x3 when I found the F2L-1. Free CE pair when I made the 1x2x2 square, L3C was easy from there. Nice insertion too. But no sub 30 for you...


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2011)

3x3x3
17.37, (12.62), 17.03, 16.70, (17.55) => 17.03
This average was awesome! I dunno how I did that 12.62... But this was very consistent for me.

3x3x3 one handed
57.45, 1:09.43, (50.32), (1:10.99), 57.62 => 1:01.50
I'm not good at OH...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 27, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> If you have some time left you could also try two commutator insertions.
> The std 16 moves could easily cancel 6 moves; Especially since you have a lot of freedom for the first cycle (free choice of 3rd corner)


 
I thought fmc had to be done in one sitting? Regardless I used up all my time  and I wish I saw the sune way to do it that would have been a pb


----------



## Jakube (May 27, 2011)

This week I managed to do all events (except Magic, Master Magic, Skewb and Clock, because I don´t have the puzzles). 
First time I tried the 7x7x7 Bld. 

*2x2x2:* 8.01, 6.73, (4.59), (32.97), 6.59 = *7.11*
_4th was a pop._
*3x3x3:* (27.15), 25.02, 25.19, 21.70 (19.48) = *23.97*
_Oh, so bad. Last week´s average was much better than this week´s single_
*4x4x4:* 1:21.64, 1:27.93, (1:15.91), (1:33.36), 1:17.56 = *1:22.38*
_Fast solves, although I actually never practiced. _
*5x5x5:* 2:37.20, 2:42.11, 2:44.67, (2:45.60), (2:26.48) = *2:41.33*
*6x6x6:* (5:35.27), 6:10.32, (9:48.65), 6:05.88, 5:54.20 = *6:03.47*
*7x7x7:* (8:27.73), (7:35.08), 7:46.30, 7:45.79, 7:35.68 = *7:42.59*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 43.38, 45.35, 37.40 = *37.40*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:39.63, 2:07.72, 1:48.94 = *1:39.63*
_First had 2 solved edges and was very easy to memorize._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 8:56.67, 9:28.27, 11:59.52 = *8:56.67*
_1st: Chose a bad orientation, so anly 4 pieces were solved. 2nd: Much better orientation: 10 centers and 1 edge solved, but I had some problems with the memo of edges (for the last edge I had to go through my hole memo, to see which piece was unsolved yet) 3rd: Lame Memo, lame execution, and I had to answer a phone call in between. But at least 3 Successes! _
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 24:22.26, DNF, DNF = *24:22.26*
_1st: Oh my god, I coudn´t remember nearly anything of the wing memo, I guessed, catched some scraps, and all solved. So execution was really slow. But I used my first BH-Commutator for corners. When it´s so clear: ULB->FDL->FLU = F'U'BUFU'B'U
2nd and 3rd: Did some experiments with Commutators and Roman Rooms. _
*6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF(1:25:36)*
_2nd Attempt ever, Today memoing with Roman Rooms (~42 min), I could remember every piece except 1 center piece. Centers were solved (except that one), but edges screwed them a bit up. Green and Blue fully solved, Red and Orange with B2 2R2), A lot edges and some corners are wrong, because of a pop. A little center piece popped, like in spefs WR, I could twist it correctly, but forgot, where I was and guessed wrong, although most of the L and R side are solved after doing R2. _
*7x7x7 Blindfolded: DNF(2:11:28)*
_First attempt, Memo: 1:09.28, 116/218 Pieces solved. I think I memorized every piece correct and also remembered all, but I screwed some setups, I think. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 7/9 = 5 Points in 56:40.51*
_Memo: 38:34; Good memo time (for Roman Rooms), While solving the 4th cube I realized there´s something wrong, but I did what I remembered. After solving the last cube I returned, undid the corners and did the corners correctly. 2nd cube off by Parity, 8th cube off by two twisted corners_
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 43.02, 42.40, (46.35), (38.41), 44,39 = *43.27*
_I do not practice_
*3x3x3 With Feet:* (3:13.19), 2:38.07, (1:59.50), 2:40.84, 2:27.24 = *2:35.38*
_Finally a sub 2 solve _
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:20.20, (2:23.85), 1:13.92, 1:29.94, (1:07.84) = *1:21.35*
_Better and better, some solves later I managed my first sub 1 and an avg12: 1:14.10_
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 46 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: B' F R L B2 U F R2 B R B L' B' L U B U B2 R B R' y' R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' Rw' U y R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R' B R' 

Premoves + Scramble: R B R' + B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'
2x2x2: B' F R L B2 U F (7/7)
2x2x3: R2 B R (3/10)
F2L: B L' B' L U B U B2 R B R' (11/21)
OLL: y' R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' Rw' U y (14/35)
PLL: R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (9/44)
Undo Premoves: R B R' (3/47)
Cancallation: R2 + R = R' (-1/46)


_Bad round, I was fixed at the 2x2x3 Block and couldn`t find something to make a nice end. _
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:03.63*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:54.85*
*MegaMinx:* 4:39.01, (4:11.25), (6:29.88), 5:56.04, 4:38.21 = *5:04.42*
*PyraMinx:* 11.88, (14.78), 10.00+, 14.70, (10.59) = *12.86*
*Square-1:* 1:58.70, 1:44.61, (2:17.41), 1:55.60, (1:42.40) = *1:52.97*


----------



## guusrs (May 27, 2011)

fmc: 29



Spoiler



scramble: B' F' U' L' R2 B' R D2 R D2 B R F' L U F U2 F'
solve: U2 D B' R B D' B' R' B' L' D L D L' D' L R D2 R' B' D2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 D F2 R2 (29)

on inverse scramble with pre-move [U2]
2x2x3: R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 U' (8+1)
F2L: D2 B R D2 R' L' D L D' L' D' L (20+1)
LL: B R B D B' R' B D' (28+1)
undo pre-move correction: [U2] (29)



pretty nasty scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 28, 2011)

Jakube said:


> First time I tried the 7x7x7 Bld.



Fun! Now your'e a real bld-cuber . And the feeling when you get it!!
I'm still really thrilled every time I manage a big bld.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 28, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 16.19, (15.70), 16.62, 17.16, (19.05) = *16.66*
*5x5x5*: 2:04.10, (2:11.46), 1:10.80, 2:05.09, (1:58.23) = *2:06.66*
*6x6x6*: (3:26.90), 3:33.44, (4:02.92), 3:59.88, 3:43.62 = *3:45.62*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, 7:18.52, 4:52.51 = *4:52.51*
_1: fail. First solve in a long time
2: almost finished, realized I executed wrong letter at start. Undid all that fixed it, got to end, then realized another mistake, so undid everything again... surprised to see it solved
3: edge memo (which I do first) was longer than my whole PB solve_


----------



## irontwig (May 28, 2011)

guusrs said:


> fmc: 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think so : P


----------



## Micael (May 28, 2011)

3x3x3 multiBLD: 9/14 in 59:29
Done earlier this week at the worst possible moment. At 44min I had memo 12 cubes, so I just donned the blindfold without looking at the others.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 29, 2011)

Final results: same three on the podium

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.28 SimonWestlund
 2.60 nccube
 2.63 Edward_Lin
 2.80 Yes, We Can!
 2.84 cuberkid10
 2.87 Rubiks560
 2.97 RCTACameron
 3.15 Jaysammey777
 3.30 yoinneroid
 3.47 Jedi5412
 3.81 AustinReed
 3.97 nlCuber22
 4.45 Evan Liu
 4.61 Mcuber5
 4.64 RubiksNub
 5.21 emolover
 5.35 ManasijV
 5.61 Norbi
 5.74 amanda
 6.09 masteranders1
 6.16 AvGalen
 6.94 thatkid
 7.06 tozies24
 7.11 Jakube
 7.17 reyrey
 7.68 James Ludlow
 7.85 MaeLSTRoM
 8.19 Mike Hughey
 8.95 Georgeanderre
 9.98 Selkie
 10.04 Zane_C
 12.32 Cubenovice
 12.35 Brest
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.13 Yes, We Can!
 9.64 nccube
 9.70 SimonWestlund
 10.44 Edward_Lin
 11.50 yoinneroid
 12.88 Evan Liu
 13.03 cubeflip
 13.17 cuberkid10
 13.72 Zane_C
 13.95 amostay2004
 14.09 ManasijV
 14.80 Jaysammey777
 15.70 Mcuber5
 16.02 Xishem
 16.29 AustinReed
 16.66 Keroma12
 16.86 emolover
 17.03 5BLD
 18.28 masteranders1
 18.45 RoQRt
 18.82 James Ludlow
 18.98 amanda
 19.44 RubiksNub
 20.11 AvGalen
 20.37 tozies24
 21.67 Edmund
 21.98 cookieyo145
 22.40 MaeLSTRoM
 22.71 Norbi
 23.05 Brest
 23.76 Mike Hughey
 23.97 Jakube
 24.42 Selkie
 25.65 reyrey
 25.97 thatkid
 27.56 RubikZz
 28.65 ImJustANubCuber
 41.24 Cubenovice
 52.10 Georgeanderre
 1:39.11 cmhardw
*4x4x4*(20)

 47.29 SimonWestlund
 49.25 yoinneroid
 55.40 Jaysammey777
 56.42 Evan Liu
 1:01.14 cuberkid10
 1:10.97 Mcuber5
 1:10.98 Zane_C
 1:14.59 James Ludlow
 1:20.36 AvGalen
 1:22.38 Jakube
 1:23.54 amanda
 1:24.60 emolover
 1:27.44 masteranders1
 1:29.88 MaeLSTRoM
 1:33.02 Mike Hughey
 1:45.84 thatkid
 1:48.03 Brest
 2:12.57 tozies24
 2:20.10 Selkie
 2:24.05 RubiksNub
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:27.33 SimonWestlund
 1:53.58 yoinneroid
 2:02.47 Keroma12
 2:08.05 AvGalen
 2:12.10 James Ludlow
 2:27.20 Evan Liu
 2:28.49 emolover
 2:30.25 Jaysammey777
 2:38.45 Mcuber5
 2:41.33 Jakube
 3:01.27 Mike Hughey
 3:11.01 masteranders1
 3:33.30 MaeLSTRoM
 3:58.06 tozies24
 4:00.89 thatkid
 5:03.27 Selkie
 5:45.04 Zane_C
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:44.43 SimonWestlund
 3:45.65 Keroma12
 3:53.48 James Ludlow
 4:03.44 AvGalen
 5:19.20 Mike Hughey
 5:21.84 Evan Liu
 5:29.02 Jaysammey777
 5:47.08 Mcuber5
 6:03.47 Jakube
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:31.38 SimonWestlund
 4:34.47 MylesPerHour
 5:59.85 James Ludlow
 6:26.22 AvGalen
 7:23.41 Georgeanderre
 7:33.73 Mike Hughey
 7:42.59 Jakube
 8:16.21 emolover
 8:32.92 Jaysammey777
 9:17.61 tozies24
10:23.99 masteranders1
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 17.02 SimonWestlund
 20.41 yoinneroid
 22.52 amostay2004
 22.63 Jaysammey777
 23.71 nlCuber22
 26.02 cubeflip
 29.36 Zane_C
 29.64 Evan Liu
 30.56 Mcuber5
 35.17 Xishem
 37.61 AvGalen
 42.09 James Ludlow
 42.90 Jakube
 44.69 RubiksNub
 45.04 masteranders1
 48.65 Mike Hughey
 50.32 Norbi
 52.11 reyrey
 52.68 MaeLSTRoM
 55.15 thatkid
 58.87 Georgeanderre
 1:01.36 Jedi5412
 1:01.50 5BLD
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:04.42 SimonWestlund
 2:12.47 Mike Hughey
 2:35.38 Jakube
 2:54.88 Mcuber5
 4:44.58 Jaysammey777
 7:18.80 James Ludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 4.88 SimonWestlund
 11.17 Evan Liu
 14.05 Rubiks560
 14.41 Edward_Lin
 14.67 Zane_C
 14.92 Jaysammey777
 23.41 Mike Hughey
 31.45 MatsBergsten
 33.65 Mcuber5
 37.40 Jakube
 40.30 MaeLSTRoM
 50.91 AvGalen
 53.87 cuberkid10
 1:16.65 thatkid
 1:50.24 Cubenovice
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 43.77 amostay2004
 53.14 Zane_C
 1:14.78 SimonWestlund
 1:16.82 Mike Hughey
 1:22.17 ManasijV
 1:31.21 Yes, We Can!
 1:33.91 Mcuber5
 1:39.63 Jakube
 1:42.56 Xishem
 2:48.89 okayama
 2:55.91 MatsBergsten
 3:13.24 Jaysammey777
 3:25.19 AvGalen
 4:06.82 thatkid
 4:52.51 Keroma12
 6:43.07 RubiksNub
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Cubenovice
 DNF tozies24
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:17.25 cmhardw
 6:27.80 MatsBergsten
 6:28.71 Mike Hughey
 6:45.82 Zane_C
 8:01.44 SimonWestlund
 8:56.67 Jakube
18:46.50 okayama
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

12:14.43 cmhardw
14:47.00 MatsBergsten
15:44.52 Mike Hughey
24:22.26 Jakube
30:57.51 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF SimonWestlund
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

33:13.18 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 1:04:43 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

13/13 (59:41)  MrMoney
9/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
7/9 (56:40)  Jakube
5/6 (46:15)  Jaysammey777
9/14 (59:29)  Micael
4/5 (35:23)  okayama
7/11 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
3/4 (13:45)  SimonWestlund
1/3 (11:20)  Mcuber5
0/4 (15:10)  thatkid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 56.69 Jaysammey777
 1:10.46 James Ludlow
 1:11.91 Evan Liu
 1:12.84 AvGalen
 1:17.65 Mike Hughey
 1:21.35 Jakube
 1:26.48 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:05.76 SimonWestlund
 1:15.91 Evan Liu
 1:17.43 cuberkid10
 1:17.52 yoinneroid
 1:19.34 Jaysammey777
 1:33.76 Zane_C
 1:42.31 masteranders1
 1:51.61 amanda
 1:56.61 emolover
 1:58.93 James Ludlow
 1:59.68 AvGalen
 2:03.63 Jakube
 2:13.00 Mike Hughey
 2:23.16 thatkid
 2:27.87 MaeLSTRoM
 2:53.80 RubiksNub
 3:06.43 Selkie
 3:16.10 Georgeanderre
 3:23.75 tozies24
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:37.82 SimonWestlund
 2:44.09 yoinneroid
 3:52.19 Jaysammey777
 3:58.50 AvGalen
 4:00.50 James Ludlow
 4:03.06 Evan Liu
 4:14.78 emolover
 4:26.75 Zane_C
 4:54.85 Jakube
 5:10.50 Mike Hughey
 5:56.23 thatkid
 6:05.47 MaeLSTRoM
 6:44.29 tozies24
 8:17.34 Selkie
*Magic*(9)

 0.89 KryuzbanDmitry
 1.23 Evan Liu
 1.38 Jaysammey777
 1.76 James Ludlow
 1.82 MaeLSTRoM
 1.87 thatkid
 2.31 ImJustANubCuber
 10.06 Mike Hughey
 13.00 AvGalen
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.71 James Ludlow
 2.76 Evan Liu
 4.39 Jaysammey777
 4.49 Mike Hughey
 4.58 AvGalen
*Skewb*(8)

 6.87 Sa967St
 7.39 MaeLSTRoM
 10.01 Jaysammey777
 15.44 cuberkid10
 16.37 Mike Hughey
 20.66 Georgeanderre
 26.59 James Ludlow
 26.68 Xishem
*Clock*(10)

 9.37 SimonWestlund
 13.83 Evan Liu
 14.92 Jaysammey777
 15.49 Mcuber5
 15.95 James Ludlow
 17.25 Brest
 17.25 AvGalen
 19.52 Mike Hughey
 19.59 emolover
 32.18 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.15 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.16 SimonWestlund
 5.97 Evan Liu
 6.40 Jaysammey777
 7.91 Mcuber5
 8.43 emolover
 9.04 MaeLSTRoM
 10.70 Zane_C
 10.79 cuberkid10
 12.39 Jakube
 13.08 AvGalen
 14.03 Mike Hughey
 16.98 James Ludlow
 21.28 Georgeanderre
 22.54 RubiksNub
*Megaminx*(9)

 49.04 SimonWestlund
 1:20.71 Jaysammey777
 1:56.23 Evan Liu
 1:58.53 MaeLSTRoM
 2:31.33 James Ludlow
 3:03.49 Mike Hughey
 3:21.02 AvGalen
 4:04.82 Georgeanderre
 5:04.42 Jakube
*Square-1*(13)

 16.39 SimonWestlund
 34.21 cuberkid10
 38.23 Evan Liu
 40.25 Mcuber5
 40.43 Mike Hughey
 45.53 Jaysammey777
 52.05 emolover
 53.28 AvGalen
 1:12.52 James Ludlow
 1:26.05 MaeLSTRoM
 1:52.97 Jakube
 3:08.38 thatkid
 DNF Georgeanderre
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 irontwig
28 kinch2002
29 guusrs
29 okayama
32 Brest
32 Jaysammey777
36 Cubenovice
37 Mike Hughey
41 Sa967St
46 Jakube
47 MaeLSTRoM
57 emolover
63 Georgeanderre

*Contest results*

354 SimonWestlund
341 Jaysammey777
289 Mike Hughey
258 Jakube
253 Evan Liu
201 AvGalen
200 James Ludlow
195 Mcuber5
180 Zane_C
170 yoinneroid
150 emolover
146 MaeLSTRoM
143 cuberkid10
115 MatsBergsten
102 thatkid
100 masteranders1
94 Yes, We Can!
88 Edward_Lin
83 amostay2004
79 RubiksNub
76 okayama
76 nccube
72 ManasijV
72 Keroma12
67 Georgeanderre
67 amanda
66 tozies24
66 Xishem
59 cubeflip
54 AustinReed
51 Brest
47 nlCuber22
46 Rubiks560
44 Norbi
39 MrMoney
39 Selkie
37 Cubenovice
37 Micael
36 cmhardw
32 Jedi5412
31 reyrey
31 5BLD
29 RCTACameron
27 KryuzbanDmitry
24 Sa967St
24 RoQRt
23 irontwig
22 kinch2002
21 guusrs
18 Edmund
17 cookieyo145
17 MylesPerHour
11 ImJustANubCuber
8 RubikZz


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> Pyraminx: 8.43
> 9.71, 6.46, 12.62, 8.06, 7.52
> Eww...



You forgot me in pyraminx.



emolover said:


> *7x7: * 8:16.21
> 8:19.68, 8:59.60, 8:29.43, 7:47.18, 7:59.52
> Woot! Two sub 8's!


 
I never averaged my 7x7 times in my original post sorry. Hear is the averaged version if you would be so kindly.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> You forgot me in pyraminx.
> I never averaged my 7x7 times in my original post sorry.



1. The missing Pyraminx depends on that you have an empty event (Megaminx) in your post.
2. The missing 7x7 depends on that you have an empty event (6x6) in your post.

There's no need to calculate an average, it's up to you if you want to do it or not. 
The result calculation program does it whether you do it or not.

So all of you (at least you with missing or faulty results): 
*Please don't write events in your post that you don't compete in !*


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Please don't write events in your post that you don't compete in !*


 
Got it!!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 29, 2011)

Sorry I'm late, I just came back from my extended cubing break. 

*2x2:* 2.44, 3.60, 3.30, 2.48, 2.74=* 2.84*
*3x3:* 11.83, 13.94, 13.29, 12.99, 13.23= *13.17*
*4x4:* 1:03.26, 1:08.84, 1:00.28, 54.01, 59.87= *1:01.14*
*5x5:*
*Pyraminx:* 9.28, 10.31, 20.75, 11.76, 10.30= *10.79*
*Magic:*
*Square-1:* 32.75, 33.25, 36.63, 32.70, 37.97= *34.21*
*OH:*
*WF:*
*MTS:*
*2+3+4:* *1:17.43*
*2+3+4+5:*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNS, 53.87= *53.87 *
*Skewb:* 12.15, 18.58, 5.63, 15.58, 19.96= *15.43* WTF SINGLE!
I lost a megaminx edge, so I can't use it any more.


----------

